
The Problem with Medium - fuzzygroup
http://fuzzyblog.io/blog/medium/2017/08/14/the-problem-with-medium.html
======
billconan
“I never did find a way to get back to my hearted items on my phone.”

On the phone, you go to your profile then tap view profile and then tap
recommends.

